# Denuncia from crooked landlord



## mal100 (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi all,

I am having a bit of a nightmare with a crooked landlord from two years ago - he is taking me to Malaga court for quite a sum. 

Has anyone been through such a process in the Malaga juzgados? We are both British but it was a Spanish rental contract. I assume the next step for me will be to get legal advice from a professional...

Does anyone have any recommendations for the Benalmadena/Malaga area?

Help!

Cheers
Mal


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

mal100 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am having a bit of a nightmare with a crooked landlord from two years ago - he is taking me to Malaga court for quite a sum.
> 
> ...


I can't help with your area but maybe I can give some advise as a British landlord in Spain.

Be aware that all rental contracts in Spain MUST be in Spanish to be legal.


What's the nature of the case - can you give specifics?


----------



## mal100 (Nov 8, 2011)

snikpoh said:


> I can't help with your area but maybe I can give some advise as a British landlord in Spain.
> 
> Be aware that all rental contracts in Spain MUST be in Spanish to be legal.
> 
> ...


I've got water, elec, and alarm company bills that have come out of the fianza - fine. But then he's charging us for vandalism to the property that happened when we had moved out! Also months after we left we heard that he was trying to claim off us for a load of persianas that we had allegedly damaged, even though nothing was said about this before the end of the contract/we moved out. I didn't notice any damage to the persianas either...

From what my estate agent has told me, the courts will lean in his favour?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

mal100 said:


> I've got water, elec, and alarm company bills that have come out of the fianza - fine. But then he's charging us for vandalism to the property that happened when we had moved out! Also months after we left we heard that he was trying to claim off us for a load of persianas that we had allegedly damaged, even though nothing was said about this before the end of the contract/we moved out. I didn't notice any damage to the persianas either...
> 
> From what my estate agent has told me, the courts will lean in his favour?


Yes, they may well do.

Normally, on the exit day, the tenant should walk through the property with the landlord/owner and note what is damaged. Both parties then sign to say they agree.

Once this is done, nothing can be added later - this is what we do!


----------

